# Ein schones KLappmenu?



## EOB (20. Okt 2006)

hi, ich bin auf der suche, nach einem klappmenu. ich stell mir da sowas vor wie bei winxp die menus, die man aufklappen kann und wieder zu. also nicht nach rechts oder links, sondern nach unten oder eben oben. google spuckt einiges aus, aber gefaellt mir nicht so recht. gibts da was im netz? wie koennte sowas in englisch heissen?

danke


----------



## dieta (20. Okt 2006)

Das da könnte dir weiterhelfen: http://www.denijsdesign.de/menumachine/pages_mm/mm_basic_2.html


----------



## EOB (20. Okt 2006)

hi, danke, aber ich meinte das anders. ich mein sowas, wo man ein [+] hat und wenn man da drauf drueckt, geht das auf und es erscheint der text. also so in der art:


[+] menupunkt 1
[+] menupunkt 2
[+] menupunkt 3
[+] menupunkt 4
[-] menupunkt 5
                            text, der erscheint, wenn man auf plus drueckt
[+] menupunkt 6

laesst sich schwer erklaeren. wie nennt man sowas denn?

gruesse


----------



## The_S (20. Okt 2006)

praktisch sowas wie ein JTree (mit bisschen veränderter Darstellung) für JavaScript?


----------



## EOB (20. Okt 2006)

nein...kein jtree oder sowas.  muss auch nicht tiefer als eine ebene gehen. es geht darum, ergebnisse von suchanfragen darzustellen. also praktisch treffer und passender text. 

[-] titel des treffers
text des treffers

hab ich schon gesehen...aber ich finds nicht mehr.

danke


----------



## dieta (20. Okt 2006)

Sowas heisst warscheinlich dem entsprechend "Tree Menu".
Aber das kannst du dir auch einfach selber machen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Okt 2006)

```
<html>
<head>
<title>..</title>
</head>
<script> 
function toggleMenu(id){ 
var imageId = id + '_img';
var el = document.getElementById(id); 
var imageElement = document.getElementById(imageId); 
if(el.style.display == 'block'){ 
   el.style.display = 'none'; 
   imageElement.src = 'plus.jpg'; 
} else{ 
   el.style.display = 'block'; 
   imageElement.src = 'minus.jpg'; 
} 
} 
</script> 
</head>
<body>
<a href="#" onClick="javascript:toggleMenu('treffer1')"> 
  [img]plus.jpg[/img]</img> 
  Treffer 1 
</a> 
<span id="treffer1" style="display:'none'"> 
Das ist der Treffer 1. 
</span> 

 
<a href="#" onClick="javascript:toggleMenu('treffer2')"> 
  [img]plus.jpg[/img]</img> 
  Treffer 2 
</a> 
<span id="treffer2" style="display:'none'"> 
Das ist der Treffer 2. 
</span> 

 
<a href="#" onClick="javascript:toggleMenu('treffer3')"> 
  [img]plus.jpg[/img]</img> 
  Treffer 3 
</a> 
<span id="treffer3" style="display:'none'"> 
Das ist der Treffer 3. 
</span> 

 
</body>
</html>
```
Das Bild ist das Plus (menu zugeklappt) bzw. Minus (menu aufgeklappt). Beim Klick wird das Bild verändert und die Beschreibung angezeigt.

Getestet mit IE 6.0

gruß seb


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (20. Okt 2006)

Code aktualisiert


----------



## dieta (20. Okt 2006)

Das selbe hab ich schon mal geproggt. Funktioniert übrigens auch unter Firefox 1.5.


----------

